# Pbgfc ladies tourney this weekend 8/9-8/11



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

Just a reminder this weekend is the PBGFC ladies tourney. Weigh ins and captains meeting is @WCI Lost Key Marina. Regestration and Captains meeting is 630pm Friday. Fishing is Sat. And Sunday must be back at docks 5pm Awards to follow after close of scales. It is a 2 day tourney but there are some who chose to only fish 1 day. Awards include lots of BLING and jewelry for C&R wahoo dolphin tuna and swordfish. There is also optional cash awards $100 $300 & $500. You may bring your boat over to WCI at no charge to captains meeting and shoot out Pensacola pass afterwards. You do not have to leave from Pcola pass. I'm posting this for the club as I will not be around for this tourney this weekend. I've got a date with some striped marlin in Cabo and will miss this one. I do know there are several boats that will be fishing the tourney and its a great time for the Ladies and the crews that take them. If you have any questions call 850-453-4638 for more info. Good luck and tight lines!!


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

We got the Topaz back together and are ready to fish!!


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Miss Mickey will be there


----------



## offshorealot (Jan 27, 2011)

Hey bully48 how many boats do you have so far fishing. We are fishing the new boat for the first time and look forward to fishing with everybody.:thumbup:


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Work leaves me alone, I hope to be tagging along on Blue Marlana....


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

Somewhere between 25-30 have either paid or verbally committed all hinging on weather of course.


----------



## Top Shelf (Oct 8, 2007)

So what does everyone think about the weather Friday night


----------

